# Clonezilla - Cloned HDD won't boot



## Smeggbert

Hello

Firstly im running Windows 7 on a Dell Inspiron 1750 with standard spec.

I used Clonezilla Live to clone the full HDD currently in my laptop, with a shiney new HDD (500gb). 

The clone seemed to work okay... No Errors or anything. Took out the old HDD and replaced it with the new clone and I get the error;


The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.

I swapped the drives back over and the laptop still boots from the old HDD, and the new HDD has everything the old HDD has on it.. So the clone has worked! It just won't boot from the new HDD.

I'm using a USB enclosure to connect the HDD to the laptop by the way.

Any ideas on what's going wrong?


----------



## TerryNet

Does the BIOS (Setup) recognize the new hard drive?


----------



## saikee

Convince us first that your have cloned the hard disk successfully by posting here the Linux root terminal output, while the two disks are hooked up, of command


Code:


fdisk -l

You can do it with Clonezilla.


----------



## Smeggbert

BIOS recognises the new HDD.


----------



## DVOM

When you first finished cloning, did you boot the machine with the cloned drive still hooked up? If so, the partition on the new drive probably needs to be reset as "active".


----------



## Smeggbert

After the cloning had completed, I powered down and swapped the drives. Rebooted unsuccessfully. Then I swapped them back over and saw that the new cloned HDD was not being recognised by the machine. It was obviously having conflicts with the old drive and was offline. I activated it and swapped the drives, still won't boot from the Clone.


----------



## Smeggbert

I did use option -k1 if that has anything to do
with it...


----------



## saikee

I think Xp, Vista and Win7 has some sort of in-built check to see if their system files have been duplicated and might do something to one or both sets of system files in the name of protection. 

If one hooks a clone while booting the source disk one or both Windows may not work afterward.

In a normal course of action I would expect Win7 would be clever enough in refusing to mount a partition that contain the same licensed system as its own.


----------



## DVOM

Smeggbert said:


> After the cloning had completed, I powered down and swapped the drives. Rebooted unsuccessfully. Then I swapped them back over and saw that the new cloned HDD was not being recognised by the machine. It was obviously having conflicts with the old drive and was offline. I activated it and swapped the drives, still won't boot from the Clone.


So..after cloning, you've had both drives connected to the machine every time you've booted, or tried to boot it to Windows.

I don't know how other people do this, but when I clone a drive, once Clonezilla or Ghost is done cloning I shut down the machine. I then REMOVE the original drive and put the new clone drive into position. DON'T reconnect the original drive.

Then I boot the machine with just the new clone drive.


----------



## Smeggbert

Nah, I swapped the old drive out of the machine put the new "cloned" drive in and once it was unsuccessfull, I put the old back in the machine and put the clone in the enclosure, just to see if the files had actually been copie.


----------



## saikee

If the information requested in Post #3 has been provided we could at least know

(1) Is the cloned partition bootable as queried by *DVOM*

(2) That sector by sector cloning was successfully achieved by comparing the two partition tables.

I normally use dd, which is available in every Linux, and have never had it failed.


----------

